# Educar verbo regular o irregular



## celo32

Buenos días,

He estado buscando en Internet si educar es un verbo regular o irregular pero en cada página me viene una cosa diferente. Si alguno de vosotros es profesor/a o sabe algo del tema. Agradecería mucho la ayuda.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## User With No Name

La RAE lo conjuga aquí. A mí me parece totalmente regular, aparte del cambio ortográfico en eduqué, eduque, etc.


----------



## celo32

User With No Name:
Pero si cambia en eduqué no puede ser regular. ¿No?


----------



## User With No Name

Depende de cómo se define "irregular". Me parece que para mucha gente, no son "irregulares" los verbos que tienen un cambio ortográfico predecible y que son totalmente regulares en su pronunciación. Creo que prefieren reservar el término para los verbos que tienen cambios que afectan a la pronunciación y que no son predicibles, como por ejemplo "querer" (quise, etc.).


----------



## celo32

Vale, entonces es regular, muchas gracias


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Bueno, yo creo que es irregular. 

verbo irregular
1. m. Gram. verbo que no sigue en su conjugación las formas fijadas como modelo del paradigma regular. Acertar y caber son verbos irregulares.

El modelo del paradigma regular sería "amar". 
No mantiene en todas sus formas verbales su raíz que cambia de educ- a eduqu-, si bien es verdad que esa irregularidad es solo escrita y consecuencia de que el sonido de c+e es suave, lo que obliga a usar qu+e para conseguir escribir el sonido deseado. Por lo demás no presenta ninguna irregularidad.

Pero la RAE incluye como irregulares los verbos que aún siendo regulares desde el punto de vista morfológico, no lo son desde el punto de vista gráfico, como leer. 
Modelos de conjugación verbal | Real Academia Española


----------



## User With No Name

EduardoGonzalez said:


> Bueno, yo creo que es irregular.



Sí, no era mi intención opinar sobre si el verbo debe considerarse regular o no. Solo quería explicar )) por qué algunas fuentes podrían no incluir verbos de ese tipo bajo la categoría de "irregulares".


----------



## S.V.

'No se consideran irregularidades morfológicas las variantes ortográficas que obedecen a ciertas reglas de aplicación sistemática' (NGLE 4.9a):
_z → c, g → gu, g → j, c → qu
_​Regular, sin duda. La _y_ en _ley_´- (_leyendo, leyó, leyera_) no es una 'regla de aplicación', sino un cambio morfológico sobre la raíz _le-_, una _irregularidad_. La _q_ en _eduque_ es solo un vestigio del latín en _que_ y _qui_, aunque escribamos _ca, co, cu _(_k_ en algunos préstamos).


----------



## celo32

Es igual, aquí uno dice que es regular otro irregular...


----------



## celo32

Alguien que lo sepa segurísimo?


----------



## francisgranada

celo32 said:


> Es igual, aquí uno dice que es regular otro irregular...


No, no ... Uno u otro puede decir lo que le gusta. No obstante, es importante distinguir dos cosas: 
a) la irregularidad de la propia conjugación del verbo 
b) las reglas _generalmente _válidas de la ortografía española


----------



## celo32

Pero entonces es regular o irregular


----------



## francisgranada

celo32 said:


> Pero entonces es regular o irregular


En mi opinión _regular _(concuerdo con la opinión de S.V. , post #8).

P.S. Otra cosa es que - por ejemplo en un una gramática para los extrajeros - puede ser más  práctico clasificar estos verbos como "irregulares".


----------



## S.V.

Ni Nebrija ni Bello, ni la RAE ni ningún gramático hoy considera que estos cambios ortográficos (c → q, _etc._) sean irregularidades, hasta donde sé. El enlace en #8 es de la _Nueva gramática_ de la RAE, pero tampoco en la _Gramática_ de 1771 se consideran 'irregularidades' (p.151).


----------



## francisgranada

Al límite, se podría hablar de cierta irregularidad de la ortografía española (de origen latino), pero no de la irregularidad de la propia conjugación del verbo _educar_. Las mismas normas  ortográficas valen también para otras palabras, no solo para el verbo _educar _(p.e. _fla*c*o _> _fla*qu*ísimo,_ etc...).


----------



## S.V.

"Vestigios" estéticos. 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Yo comenté que el verbo no mantiene en todas sus formas verbales su raíz que cambia de educ- a eduqu-, si bien es verdad que esa irregularidad es solo escrita y consecuencia de que el sonido de c+e es suave, lo que obliga a usar qu+e para conseguir escribir el sonido deseado. Por lo demás no presenta ninguna irregularidad. 

Si en lugar de existir la c y la q solo existiera la k para el sonido fuerte, no habría ninguna duda de que el verbo es regular. Por eso, a la vista de las razones expuestas por S.V. y francisgranada, que me parecen plenamente convincentes, creo que lo correcto es considerar el verbo educar como regular.


----------



## francisgranada

EduardoGonzalez said:


> ... Si en lugar de existir la c y la q solo existiera la k para el sonido fuerte, no habría ninguna duda de que el verbo es regular...


Exactamente. En fin, en el latín arcáico/clásico la letra *c* se pronunciaba siempre fuerte [k], es decir - por ejemplo -  _Cicero _se pronunciaba [kikero] que con la ortografía moderna española sería _Quiquero .._.  La ortografía, o la forma escrita de la lengua, en general, es más conservadora y por motivos obvios (sobre todo prácticos) no sigue inmediatamente los cambios fonéticos de la lengua hablada. 





S.V. said:


> "Vestigios" estéticos.


En mi opinión personal sería  verdaderamente una "catástrofe" leer frases españolas escritas - por ejemplo -  de siguiente modo: _Ke kieres? Boj a la eskuela. Eskučo la músika. Ke aces?_ _En la kaľe aj poka chente, _etc ... (para ilustración, he utilizado la convención ortográfica de unas lenguas eslavas, aproximadamente  fonética)


----------



## S.V.

No, no, Bello debió haberse ido con el griego en vez de kas y jotas: _En lα χαγe αι poχα xente_ 

En otras lenguas los vestigios son la mitad de las sílabas y nada se lee como se escribe, no estamos tan mal.


----------



## celo32

Conjugación del verbo español educar
Aquí dice que es regular e irregular donde pone leyenda, abajo del todo.


----------



## celo32

Pero bueno yo lo voy a considerar regular, muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Si llamamos irregular a un verbo que "salta el cerco" por razones ortográficas, tendríamos que decir también que los sustantivos terminados en -z  tienen "plurales irregulares".


----------



## Doraemon-

Lo explica muy bien S.V.
No se considera irregularidad la alteración ortográfica (c->qu en educar,eduque).
Esta "pseudo-irregularidad" proviene de las reglas de ortografía, no por el verbo en sí. Sería en todo caso una irregularidad ortográfica, no verbal.
Vamos, que _educar_ es un verbo regular (1ª conjugación, como _amar_).


----------



## jsvillar

Yo también voto por regular. Es como si dijéramos que el diminutivo de 'cazo' es irregular y hay que aprendérselo, porque no sigue ninguna regla. En realidad es regular: se añade -ito y se cambia la z por c para mantener el sonido: cacito.


EduardoGonzalez said:


> Pero la RAE incluye como irregulares los verbos que aún siendo regulares desde el punto de vista morfológico, no lo son desde el punto de vista gráfico, como leer.


Yo consideraría 'leer' irregular, porque no se escribe 'leió' sino 'leyó'. Y esa y griega se pronuncia como consonante, no como vocal, así que no es una irregularidad ortográfica.


----------



## Doraemon-

El caso de leer es más complejo. En castellano peninsular "estándar" la y (salvo algunas excepciones) es una semivocal con el mismo sonido que la i en un diptongo. Leyó y Leió se pronunciarían exactamente igual (fonema /j/: /le'jo/). Por tanto sería una irregularidad ortográfica y no verbal.
Sin embargo no en toda el área hispanohablante es así, como por ejemplo en el castellano rioplatense, donde la y, como la ll, tiene el sonido /ʒ/. Allí por tanto sí que hay una irregularidad verbal.


----------



## jsvillar

Mi argumento era que es una irregularidad ortográfica innecesaria, podrían usar la i latina. Es como si el pasado de beber fuera 'bevió' y lo consideráramos regular por que la v y la b se pronuncian igual.


----------



## Kaxgufen

jsvillar said:


> Mi argumento era que es una irregularidad ortográfica innecesaria, podrían usar la i latina


Justamente no, porque:


Doraemon- said:


> en el castellano rioplatense, donde la y, como la ll, tiene el sonido /ʒ/. Allí por tanto sí que hay una irregularidad verbal.



¿quiénes son los "irregulares"? 
¿Cómo es que aparece históricamente esa ye en la conjugación del verbo?


----------



## S.V.

En _leyó_ es la consonante [ʝ], no [i ]   (4.9b). La NGLE menciona que se percibe como una 'alternancia impredecible', y en efecto un niño no lo sabría conjugar sólo con las tablas de _amar, temer y partir._


----------



## jsvillar

Kaxgufen, creo que decimos lo mismo:
a) Pronunciando 'i', la 'y' es innecesaria, luego no es una sustitución por fonética, por mantener el sonido 'i': es una irregularidad.
b) Pronunciando [ʝ] o /ʒ/, cambia el sonido y la ortografía, luego es irregular.

Y tranquilo, Doraemon está diciendo justo el argumento b: en castellano rioplatense aparece un fonema que no sigue las reglas de amar/temer/partir, luego el verbo es irregular, no dice que el castellano rioplatense sea irregular.

De cualquier modo S.V. lo ha clavado. Os recomiendo leer el link, repite básicamente lo que se ha dicho en este hilo, con argumentos a favor y en contra, y concluye con el argumento de la predecibilidad para llamarlo irregular.


----------



## Kaxgufen

jsvillar said:


> Y *tranquilo*, Doraemon está diciendo justo el argumento b:


¡Si yo no me estoy intranquilizando...!
Es irregular por distintas razones y por donde se lo pronuncie.


----------



## Doraemon-

Para mí se pronunciaría igual leyó que leió. En mi variante es regular. La Y no es fonéticamente una consonante (salvo excepciones, como en _inyección_) sino una semivocal. No existe tal distinción fonológica, simplemente se enseña LA LETRA como consonante, pero es como hierba y yerba: las dos grafías son correctas y en España se pronuncian igual (en rioplatense si no me acuerdo mal, no).
Aún así _leer _es un verbo irregular, de eso no hay duda. El gerundio es _leyendo_, no "_leendo"_.


----------



## Namarne

Yo pienso que sería un error considerar irregular un verbo que adopta qu en lugar de c justamente para poder expresar por escrito su regularidad...


----------



## S.V.

Si de verdad pronuncias _leyendo_ con la misma vocal de _temiendo_, no hay cambio sobre la raíz_ le_- y es regular en tu dialecto. El gerundio de _temer_, regular para la terminación _-er_, tampoco es _temendo_. 

El cambio _i → y_ sería solo de ortografía. En América a vecés también es vocal, por contacto con el inglés y lenguas indígenas.


----------

